# San Fran to OZ pt1 Marquesas



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Small flying fish and squid had to be picked off the deck each morning



























Squalls surrounding the boat you never knew which one would move towards the boat









Doldrums (not oil but reflections of the clouds)


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics, Simon. And congrats on a successful crossing. What was your sleep schedule like on this cruise?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Land Ho. First sighting of land Hiva Oa



































Dinner


















This Cruise ship came in so on went the good shirt and shorts and I joined them on the island tour. There was no head count.






















































Even here TV rules



























Time to leave the harbour


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks, Simon


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

KODAD said:


> Great pics, Simon. And congrats on a successful crossing. What was your sleep schedule like on this cruise?


When I needed sleep, I set the radar alarm. I got good regular sleep except if there was traffic or squalls as these set off the alarm and there was no point sleeping then.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Simon-

Beautiful photos...  How did the Dutchman Boom Brake work out on the trip for you??


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi SD. even though on one occasion it ripped a block off the toe rail in a down wind jibe I would recomend one to everyone. Maybe should not be used as a preventer a lighter line would have saved the block and the break would have slowed the boom down.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Need better backing plates for the blocks. 



SimonV said:


> Hi SD. even though on one occasion it ripped a block off the toe rail in a down wind jibe I would recomend one to everyone. Maybe should not be used as a preventer a lighter line would have saved the block and the break would have slowed the boom down.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Simon...great pix. Looking forward to more as you have time.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nice, looking forward to more. How long to punch through the doldrums?


----------



## emagin (Jun 8, 2007)

Simon, thanks for the pics and congrats on the crossing.
Will you keep your boat or are you selling her?
I am interested to hear more about Ericson 39B as a cruising boat.

Thanks


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Dinner?---was that the shark or the horses?!![vbg]


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice post Simon, Thanks and congratulations on your successful journey.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

:thewave:

.....


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

nice, thanks

where did the lone wave come from?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> Nice, looking forward to more. How long to punch through the doldrums?


Charles, I had to deal with the doldrums twice north of 00,00.00 I believe at the point I crossed it, was at its thinnest at about 80 miles; so about 10hrs at 6 knots the current runs at about 1.5 knots.


----------



## CptHank (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations!

Great pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Simon.. Looking forward to more pictures and tales!

I've enjoyed following your journey.

All the best,
Craig


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, Simon, that was one hell of a trip you did there, memories for a lifetime, I'm sure.

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Simon, I would imagine that the biggest enemy would be boredom out there. That and trying to keep an interesting diet. Was there anything that took you by surprise about the boat or the passage?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done, Captain Simon! Truly enjoyed following your epic journey, as did everyone else. Get more pictures up at your earliest convenience.
The very best to you!


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

What a trip!

Would you do it again Simon?

Thanks for sharing!


----------

